# Arrow Wraps?



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Why the arrow wraps? I don't use them, so I wouldn't know. Is it just to make the arrow look awesome, or is there some functional use for them? 

In my mind, that is just more weight on the arrow where it doesn't need to be and more things that human error can come in to play. Is there a descent reason for it?

Thanks, all.


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

i dont use thm either but most who do use them use them for seeing blood better on the arrow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They look spiffier, and it is easier to find an arrow with a 4" bright wrap.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

they can look pretty wicked. they can have lines on them for putting on your spin wings. Try unfletching a dozen regular shafts with goat tuff glue and a dozen with wraps. its much much easier with the wraps cause you cant destroy the arrow if you do it right.
if i ever shoot vanes youl always see me with wraps on my arrows


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I dont use them either. They are just for looks, help you find your arrow and seeing the blood on the arrow.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

imo i got them to make me look cooler:darkbeer: 2 ways to look at it if you shoot good who cares what you look like but if you shoot bad at least your gear looks sexy.

with wraps your FOC will be off due to extra weight in the rear
wraps make it easier to find your arrow when you miss


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

sup3rfox said:


> imo i got them to make me look cooler:darkbeer: 2 ways to look at it if you shoot good who cares what you look like but if you shoot bad at least your gear looks sexy.
> 
> with wraps your FOC will be off due to extra weight in the rear
> wraps make it easier to find your arrow when you miss


that wont wok for me i dont miss

lol


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has said that they are MUCH easier to see in flight.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

just keep saying that to your self

lol i always do then my buddy (The Law --AT name) goes i bet u cant hit that racoon target yea i can its only 100 yards watch this (shoot and here noises of grass and trees) oh no there goes an arrow


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I use them because they look cool, you get compliments on your arrows, you can see your shot placement easier, and if your arrow passes through or it falls out of that large elk or whatever later on you can see it easier. My main reasons that I use them is because they look cool and I can see my arrow easier.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

It also helps your vanes hold a little tighter...I think


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

sup3rfox said:


> imo i got them to make me look cooler:darkbeer: 2 ways to look at it if you shoot good who cares what you look like but if you shoot bad at least your gear looks sexy.


exactly.


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

They do look cool, can help with sight, ect. Main reason I use them though is for fletching purposes. Very easy to take the wrap off, fletchings and all. Put a new wrap, re-fletch.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> I'm surprised no one has said that they are MUCH easier to see in flight.


put a lumeanock or tracer on there and the wraps vanes can be camo for all I care. lighted nocks are very nice tool!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> put a lumeanock or tracer on there and the wraps vanes can be camo for all I care. lighted nocks are very nice tool!!


yea, +1


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

To see arrow better even if you did not miss.
add wanted weight to the back if needed.
Easier to re-fletch.
my 3 reasons


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> that wont wok for me i dont miss
> 
> lol


try getting a sight marking a 90M with a new bow and then you tell me you don't miss.

Wraps make the arrows alot easier to see through a spotting scope at long distances in FITA. Plus they can look super cool!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> try getting a sight marking a 90M with a new bow and then you tell me you don't miss.


Its probably a good idea to work your way up eg - 30M, 50M, 70M, 90M. This will help you avoid those misses.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

bow slayer said:


> Wraps make the arrows alot easier to see through a spotting scope at long distances in FITA.


I beg to differ. that's one reason why i got my wraps, but i can't see my arrows any better than without the wraps, unless they're in crooked. they're super easy to tell apart from all the other arrows in the target, though.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I used to get some really cool stuff from a site sponsor here, but the man sold the business, and the new owner wan't take small orders.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> try getting a sight marking a 90M with a new bow and then you tell me you don't miss.
> 
> Wraps make the arrows alot easier to see through a spotting scope at long distances in FITA. Plus they can look super cool!


well i have i went from shooting from 20-30 meters then did some math and moved my sight and hit 2-3 inches low on my shots


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> well i have i went from shooting from 20-30 meters then did some math and moved my sight and hit 2-3 inches low on my shots


u come out and shoot like me and The Law u will miss it just a matter of how many times


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I know sometimes archery dealers will put their store info on it for advertising..oh well I just bought the new Mathews ones. Check them out and tell me what you think.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> put a lumeanock or tracer on there and the wraps vanes can be camo for all I care. lighted nocks are very nice tool!!


+1 to that!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> I know sometimes archery dealers will put their store info on it for advertising..oh well I just bought the new Mathews ones. Check them out and tell me what you think.


Nice, i was going to buy some.The only reason I didn't get them yet is because I still had some of the Mathews lost camo wraps that had the camo fade away.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I use them becuase "lighted nock devices" are prohibited in my hunting unit. They make finding arrows somewhat easy if you get bright ones.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

guys if you want some awesome wraps check out Battle Drum Wraps.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

My dealer just got them in the other day I just have to get down there and set them all up. God they cost alot though ha..oh well


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I use reflector wraps.. That way after the shot if i have a hard time finding it.. I can just turn on the flashlight and shine on the ground and even the slightest visible part of the wrap will shine bright!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

sup3rfox said:


> u come out and shoot like me and The Law u will miss it just a matter of how many times


yeah i know i just like to tempt fait


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Why the arrow wraps? I don't use them, so I wouldn't know. Is it just to make the arrow look awesome, or is there some functional use for them?
> 
> In my mind, that is just more weight on the arrow where it doesn't need to be and more things that human error can come in to play. Is there a descent reason for it?
> 
> Thanks, all.


More weight and makes the arrow look better (unless your shotting the new gt arrows than you wont need than) but archery isnt a fashion show so i wont use them xD


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ChadLister said:


> More weight and makes the arrow look better (unless your shotting the new gt arrows than you wont need than) but archery isnt a fashion show so i wont use them xD


well yall know what the new rule is 
you eather have 
look good and shoot OK
or dont care how you look and woop (the A word)


----------

